
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (May 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
vijay_nair
SEEKING WORK — Remote okay

I’m Vijay, Full-stack Designer and Developer from South India.

Designed the award-winning branding for io.js, which eventually merged back
into Node.js from which it was forked —
[https://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](https://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

Previously at Infinera, I did Data Visualization using d3.js to built an
angular-based frontend for their Java NMS, converting their graph network of
nodes and links into a force-directed semantic graph (zooming in or out allows
you to drill down the network similar to Google Maps.) Cannot share this work
due to NDA but it was very similar to the new version of CISCO DNA -
[https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/products/cloud-systems-
managem...](https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/products/cloud-systems-
management/dna-center/index.html#~stickynav=2)

My work history involves ample bits of Nginx + node.js on the server side,
puppeteer for scraping websites, passport for handling APIs and OAuth, d3.js
for visualizations, logo design + branding, landing pages and full-on websites
and web apps (React-Node-Mongo stack).

Selected works are up on [https://dffrnt.com](https://dffrnt.com)

If you find my work interesting, please email me at vijay@dffrnt.com

P.S: You can also find me on Twitter as @vjk2005 tweeting an eclectic mix of
Game Dev, pop culture, Japan, crypto and AI

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote | travel possible

Hi HN. I'm an MIT trained data consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I use data to help software companies improve their operations,
products, and services.

I've created Python libraries (riko, meza, etc.) used by organizations for
ETL, stream processing, and data analysis.

Specialties: databases/APIs, automation, BI/ERP/CRM, screen scraping, and SPA
development.

Rate: $5k/wk

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, Twisted)

* Coffee/JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* contact: rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

* SO: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556](https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK

Location: France/Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, Rust

Resume: [https://vincent.is/introducing-
himself/](https://vincent.is/introducing-himself/)

Site: [https://vincent.is/](https://vincent.is/)

Github: [https://github.com/Keats](https://github.com/Keats)

Email: prouillet.vincent at gmail.com

I am a full-stack web developer with an entrepreneurial mind and a good eye
for UX. I've tried my hands at a couple of startups and have experience
working with companies all around the world.

------
customsolvers2
SEEKING WORK | Spain | Remote only

I am Alvaro and have been full-time working as a programmer for over the last
8 years. I am mostly experienced in the algorithm, data-structure, efficiency
side of things. Basically, making sure that the given piece of software works
exactly as expected regardless of anything else.

In general, I am quite flexible with most of the technical aspects like
programming language or environment. I have mostly participated in desktop-
(Windows & Linux) and web-based implementations, and relied on C#/VB.NET, VBA,
PHP, Java, JavaScript, Perl, Python, C/C++.

I am mainly interested in finding objective people concerned about quality
and, ideally, looking for long-term commitments. Working on projects of any
size with small, highly technical companies/teams seems the ideal scenario. No
problem in dealing with non-technical people for as long as fairness and
clear/honest communication are present. Flexible/reasonable/adaptable
conditions are much more appealing to me than making lots of money.

Resume:
[https://customsolvers.com/en/docs/CV_Alvaro.pdf](https://customsolvers.com/en/docs/CV_Alvaro.pdf)

Sites: [https://customsolvers.com](https://customsolvers.com) (main) and
[https://varocarbas.com](https://varocarbas.com) (R&D)

Email: contact@customsolvers.com

------
rurabe
SEEKING WORK - Honolulu, HI

Remote: I'm willing to travel, but probably not to relocate.

Email: rurabe at gmail dot com

I have 5+ years experience building web applications in Ruby and Javascript.

\- Do you want to build a fairly traditional app? I've done tons of that with
Rails and Express.

\- Do you want to do some really fancy stuff? I've focused on that lately
using React and Redux, builing complex apps that live inside the browser with
lightweight servers that serve JSON.

\- Do you want to do some really really fancy real time stuff? I've also
worked on apps that use websockets to deliver realtime two way communications
in conjunction with React to do magic.

\- Do you use a database? I have 6+ years of experience working with
Postgresql, and am not too shabby with MySql either.

If you think you might want to do any of these (fancy) things, I can lead or
augment your development efforts with an approach that prioritizes clear
communication and quality code. I've been working for 3+ years remotely with
both startups and larger organizations, and am happy to talk with you about
your project.

Look forward to hearing from you!

Ryan github: [https://github.com/rurabe](https://github.com/rurabe) linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rurabe/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rurabe/)

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite NYC

Full stack engineer with over 5 years experience delivering software.

Experienced working for startups and larger corporations in fast-paced
environments.

Comfortable eliciting requirements from stakeholders, developing software
specifications as a team lead and implementing the software specified on time.

Experienced developing full solutions: frontend, backend, devops, sql database
reporting, email marketing and conversion funnel optimization.

I have developed software used by thousands of paying customers in Javascript
(React, React Native, meteor, jQuery, Angular.js, Node.js), Python (Django,
Flask), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), Mobile native languages (java, objective-c), Go,
SQL (postgres, sqlite) and cloud providers (Amazon Web Services, Firebase,
Ansible, Terraform).

Worked in the restaurant, healthcare (hipaa compliance), hospitality, cosmetic
and e-commerce industries.

Interested in Machine Learning, Deep Learning (Keras, Tensorflow) and
Blockchain technologies.

Email harry@harrymoreno.com

[https://github.com/morenoh149](https://github.com/morenoh149)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/)

[http://harrymoreno.com/about](http://harrymoreno.com/about)

------
Robin_Message
SEEKING WORK | Cambridge, UK (or London or REMOTE)

I am Robin and have been doing commercial software development for 15 years.
I've worked on a large variety of stacks, including Javascript, C#, Java, Ruby
on Rails and PHP. I've written useful code in Haskell, Scala, and C, and I've
developed FPGA-based systems in Verilog. Oh, and I've done a fair bit of React
and Redux, including giving a talk explaining Redux at a local meet-up.

I've also managed developers and lead multi-disciplinary teams in agile
environments. I enjoy mentoring and working with other developers and non-
developers to design good solutions and then implement them.

I have a PhD in Computer Science if that floats your boat; 95% of the time
it's no use at all, but occasionally if we need something fancy I know where
to look for it.

I'm looking for interesting projects where my polyglot skills and wide range
of experience will come in handy, either in developing software, or helping
you work out how to develop better. I enjoy working with others but can also
work well alone if you just need something doing quickly and well.

You can find some more information and contact details on my company site:
[https://www.lambdacambridge.com/](https://www.lambdacambridge.com/)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

Some public facing things I've worked on:

[https://priceonomics.com](https://priceonomics.com)

[https://survis.com](https://survis.com)

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

I make awesome things for awesome people!

A developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front End! Keen
to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate enough to have
worked with some big names and open to various types of opportunity.

I look forward to hearing from you!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, Vue, CSS3, CSS
Grid, GSAP, SASS/SCSS, Stylus, Wordpress, Animation & Canvas, Graphic design,
Webpack, HTML5, pug, Typescript, gulp, grunt, Node, Angular, Backbone,
marionette, MEAN stack etc.

Resume: Available on request.

Contact: [https://jheytompkins.com](https://jheytompkins.com)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

\- Available June 2018 onward

\- Hourly or milestone-bid engagements

Backend developer specializing in three areas:

1) Early product R&D and implementation - Given requirements, provide guidance
on scope and design - Develop initial mockup, MVP, or product

2) Focused short-term problem solving - Drop into an ongoing project to work
past specific problem area(s)

3) Automation - Create processes to eliminate redundant or manual effort -
Data processing and extraction - 3rd party API integration

Tech stack is varied, but I tend to use: Server - Linux VPS - AWS - Heroku

    
    
      Database
        - PostgreSQL
        - MySQL
        - MongoDB
    
      Backend
        - Python (Flask)
        - Ruby (Rails)
        - Clojure
    
      Front-end
        - React
        - jQuery/simple JavaScript
    

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com/](https://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

Email: jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

------
joshavant
SEEKING WORK | Austin, TX or Remote | iOS

Hi, I'm Josh. I've been developing iOS apps for the last 7 years including
Tinder, CrowdRise, and LivingSocial. I've also spent time at Apple, Google,
Microsoft, and an acquired startup. (I'm most proud of rebuilding the Tinder
card stack and watching it spend over a year in production (2015-2016).)

I can help your team with...

\- Designing and developing stable iOS features, quickly

\- Mentoring developers on best practices in mobile app development

\- Setting up a CI pipeline, code reviews, and unit testing

\- Advising on development process inefficiencies

Check out some of my previous work here:
[https://iamjo.sh/work/](https://iamjo.sh/work/)

I'm available locally in Austin, TX or remotely during normal hours for any US
timezone.

My standard rate is $150 per hour and non-negotiable.

josh@iamjo.sh | [https://iamjo.sh](https://iamjo.sh)

------
patrickbolle
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Singapore / Bali / Costa Rica / anywhere nice (give me
a good enough reason to travel and I'll be there!)

I'm a Shopify Expert from Waterloo, Canada
([https://experts.shopify.com/patrick-
bollenbach](https://experts.shopify.com/patrick-bollenbach)).

This means I...

\- Build and setup e-commerce stores on Shopify

\- Do in-depth theme customization jobs

\- Develop private Shopify applications for features not natively supported by
the platform

I do a lot of work for startup companies in Asia/Australia, but am currently
looking to do some more work for agencies in North America that are looking to
get into the e-commerce game, or that have some overflow Shopify work.

Send me an email, we can chat and figure out if I can help you out.

Portfolio - [https://bolle.co](https://bolle.co)

Email - patrick(at)bolle(dot)co

------
zernie
SEEKING WORK | Software Developer | Eastern Europe, Remote / visa sponsorship
/ travel possible

Skills: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, React.js, Redux,

Github: [https://github.com/zernie](https://github.com/zernie) LinkedIn
Profile: [http://linkedin.com/zernie](http://linkedin.com/zernie)

I have more than two years under my belt working as a remote Ruby on Rails/
React.js dev. Currently working on blockchain-based projects.

I use the following tools & technologies on a daily basis: Ruby on Rails
(4-5), Rspec, Capistrano, Capybara, React.js, Redux, jQuery, Stimulus.js,
MySQl, PostgreSQL, Boostrap, Semantic UI.

I prefer part-time positions with 20-30 of hours work per week.

Email: zergetaev[at]gmail.com

------
abiraja
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Developer | NYC or Remote

10+ years building web apps.

Educated at Stanford. Founded a startup, PeerCDN, acquired by Yahoo. Re-built
the video player at Yahoo, then the 4th largest in the world.

I've been working remotely for clients worldwide including Expo (React
Native), Datavisor, Towerview Health, Fathom Health, etc. On both a hourly
basis and flat-rate/project basis.

Technologies: node.js, React Native, HTML/CSS, JS, Design, Angular, React,
etc.

Email: abi | at | lightwavecollective.com Website:
[http://lightwavecollective.com](http://lightwavecollective.com) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abimanyuraja](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abimanyuraja)

------
denishennessy
SEEKING WORK | Remote | iOS or macOS

Hi, I’m a long-term iOS freelancer who’s been developing for iOS since 2009.
I’ve worked on several high-profile client apps (including several featured by
Apple).

I can help with:

* Building a launch app quickly

* Helping with design or code review

* Improving development practices like CI pipelines or unit testing

I’m most comfortable with Swift or Objective-C but also have experience
building back-end servers in Ruby or Java.

Check out some of my previous work here:
[http://www.peerassembly.com/portfolio.html](http://www.peerassembly.com/portfolio.html)

denis@peerassembly.com

------
chimen
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only

Full stack web developer with over 12 years of experience:

\- Python, Go, Elixir, PHP, NodeJs, Ruby (beginner)

\- Django, Flask, Beego, Revel, Deepstream, Express, Koa, CodeIgniter,
Laravel, Phoenix, SQLAlchemy, Serverless

\- Mysql, Postgres, MongoDB, Cassandra, SQLite

\- HTML, Javascript, CSS3, SASS, SCSS, Bootstrap, Semantic etc

\- React, React Native, Redux, GraphQL, Vue, Webpack (4,5,6), ExtJS, ExtReact,
Angular, Ionic, Cordova, PhoneGap, Firebase

\- Docker, Kubernetes, Rancher, Nomad, Container Orchestration

\- AWS, Google Cloud, Ubuntu, Serverless, Lambda, Google Functions etc.

\- UX freak (I count every pixel)

howcoolisthat@protonmail.ch

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles or Remote | Java, Javascript, Python, Go

I'm a full-stack generalist with over a decade of experience. Download my full
resume at: [https://dvt.name/wp-
content/uploads/2017/07/resume.pdf](https://dvt.name/wp-
content/uploads/2017/07/resume.pdf)

Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, Go, Dart, C/C++, HTML and CSS.

Databases: MongoDB, Apache Spark, various flavors of SQL.

Frameworks: Node.js, Meteor, Sails, React, Angular 1/2, Express, Socket.io,
Boost, Play, Django, Spring, TensorFlow, PySpark, and many more.

Check out my website (including example projects) at:
[https://dvt.name](https://dvt.name)

Check out my Stack Overflow profile at:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/243613/david-
titarenco](https://stackoverflow.com/users/243613/david-titarenco)

Check out my Github at: [https://github.com/dvx/](https://github.com/dvx/)

Some fun facts: I wrote a book on Dart, and a book on Meteor.js. I'm in the
top 2% of Stack Overflow. I'm a startup addict and for the past few months
have been working on [http://spoiled.tv](http://spoiled.tv)

My email is david(dot)titarenco(at)gmail(dot)com. Let's see if we can work
together! :)

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK | Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote work: Yes

Portfolio:
[https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio](https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nunoarruda](https://github.com/nunoarruda)

Resume: [https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 15,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
jcbrand
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Cologne/Düsseldorf, Germany

I'm a full-stack developer with 11 years experience.

Backend development:

Most experience working with Python frameworks and CMS's: Zope, Plone, grok,
Pyramid, Flask and Twisted. Also some experience with Node.js

Front-end development:

vanilla JS, jQuery, Backbone, AngularJS and React.

Open Source Work:

I'm affiliated (author or co-maintainer) with 63 packages on Pypi
[https://pypi.org/user/jcbrand/](https://pypi.org/user/jcbrand/)

I've authored 26 JS packages on NPM.org
[https://www.npmjs.com/~jcbrand](https://www.npmjs.com/~jcbrand)

I'm working on a JavaScript XMPP-client called converse.js (see
[https://conversejs.org](https://conversejs.org) )

Other specializations:

Lately I've been doing a lot of XMPP-based work.

I have experience in integrating XMPP servers with web applications and in
integrating converse.js as webchat frontend into websites. I've written
authentication modules in Lua for the Prosody XMPP server.

My website: [https://opkode.com](https://opkode.com) You can contact me here:
[https://opkode.com/contact.html](https://opkode.com/contact.html)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
arrtz
SEEKING FREELANCER

Worldwide, REMOTE, near-total flexibility on hours. $70-100/hr. Expert
Interviewer at Karat ([https://karat.io](https://karat.io))

Work from anywhere in the world that has a solid internet connection. Work as
much or as little as you want. Work any day, any time of day, any number of
hours -- you can do 0 one week, 50 the next week, and back to 0 the next week.
Only requirement there is that we want you to roughly average at least 10
hours a week, or else the training/time investment doesn't make as much sense
from your end or ours. When each interview is done, you're done.

I know the above might sound a little strange, so a bit about the company for
context: Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering
interviews on behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round phone
screens. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their
engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off. We've done a lot to
make the interview experience better for all stakeholders that I could write
whole essays about, but suffice it to say that candidates love working with
us, clients love working with us, and we're well-funded and growing quickly as
a result.

Because of this quickly-growing demand, we're looking to hire more Expert
Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a software engineer with strong written
and verbal English skills with at least a few years of professional
experience. Interviewing experience would be great, but we spend 25 hours
(paid) training you before you even start, so if you're strong technically and
love working with people we can usually make it work :) Interviews are
conducted over video chat, using a collaborative code editor.

Some of our interviewers are freelancers who use our scheduling model to
backfill hours; others are full timers at top tech companies looking to make
some extra cash; others have quit their jobs to work with us full time; some
are digital nomads; one of our interviewers is road tripping around North
America for a year and a half, doing anywhere from zero to 40 interviews each
week depending on where he is and what the weather's like.

The application form is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWHFL)

I know it's a pretty unique job, so if you have any questions reply here or
email me at josh@karat.io and I'm happy to talk through any of it.

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration - Network Management

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [ [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/) ]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK -- Jacksonville, FL -- remote/freelance

I am an experienced Python developer, having used the language in all kinds of
areas and situations, including web development (Flask, Django, Pylons, Google
App Engine, etc), GUI development, database access (using MS SQL Server,
MySQL, and Postgres), scripting, backend development, automated testing, web
crawling/scraping, data extraction and parsing/ETL, etc.

I am looking for full-time or part-time work, either one is fine. If you are
looking to get a small project done, or you have an existing project where
some maintenance work needs to be done on a regular basis, then I would love
to hear from you.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python).

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
eabraham
SEEKING FREELANCER | NYC | Android

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button.

We are a collaborative team of about 100 people across marketing, ops,
customer support, product, data, finance and engineering, and our headquarters
is located in the Flatiron District, NYC.

I am looking for a freelancer who can work onsite with our existing Android
team in NYC.

I’m currently an Engineering Manager with almost 10 years of hands on software
experience. Feel free to reach out to me directly at eabrahamsen[at]handy.com
if you have any questions.

Here is some recent news about Handy.

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-
in-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-in-home-
installation-and-assembly-services-in-over-2000-stores/)

[https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-
competition-...](https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-competition-
with-handys-new-wayfair-partnership.html)

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: (Embedded) DevOps development process consulting, product
quality, DevOps implementation and training, embedded/IoT

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) software engineer with management experience. I
have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I'vew found my calling in introducing modern methodologies to (not just, but
particularly) embedded systems teams, including agile IoT development all the
way to DevOps for embedded.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. A lot of my career was
spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * devise a strategy and implementation to improve your team's development processes
      * train your team
      * advise in improving the quality of your product
      * create fast feedback loops all through the development cycle (DevOps)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * ... have something else in mind? Talk to me.
    

An overview over my current projects:

    
    
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps philosophy, processes
        and implementation
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D)
        automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching a startup team on improving their development workflow to increase speed and quality
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
rootxnet
SEEKING WORK, Location: Poland, Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, C#, Kotlin, Bash, AngularJS, React+Redux,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Cassandra, MongoDB, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Machine
Learning

Résumé/CV: [http://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-
Resume.pdf](http://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf)

Email: michal [AT] michallech.info

Website: [http://michallech.info](http://michallech.info)

==============================

I am Full Stack Developer with 8+ years of commercial experience. My selling
point is ability to prototype and execute rapidly due to extensive list of
technologies I know and industries I've worked in. I am open to consulting
opportunities as well as long-term projects or employment in the areas of
software architecture, tech leadership, backend, frontend development, data
analysis, machine learning. The ideal position would leverage my extensive
experience, software architecture knowledge, detail oriented approach and
ability to execute fast. I prefer remote/semi remote opportunities but I am
willing to relocate for selected projects.

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Houston, TX / Remote / Travel OK

I am a full-stack web developer writing front-ends with React, Redux &
TypeScript and back-ends with Python, Django or Flask, and postgresql.

I'm comfortable doing anything from simple maintenance & feature addition to
creating an MVP for your project.

Some technologies I have experience working with:

    
    
        Backend => Python, golang, node.js
    
        Frontend => React, Redux, preact, riot, SASS, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, TypeScript
    
        Storage => postgresql, sqlite, redis
    
        Cloud & devops => AWS, Docker, dokku
    

I cut my coding teeth writing compilers in C++ and Scheme, so I'm happy
working with pretty much anything.

Recent client testimonials: "Solid & dependable", "top notch coder and a
compiler ninja"

You can check me out further at:

My website: [https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io)

My GitHub: [https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

If you're interested in working with me, you can contact me at phil@upvalue.io
- my phone # is available on my website.

------
Gyonka
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, NYC, SF, Remote, Willing to Travel

Bonafero provides technology consulting services to drive new business value.
We partner with our clients to re-think and modernize the way they deliver
solutions.

What we've done for our clients, as an interim leadership (leading teams of
100+) & delivery team:

    
    
      - Introduced and executed on new organization structure 
      - Re-prioritized product development by focusing on real customer needs, delivering actual business value as fast as possible
      - Delivered major enterprise projects ahead of schedule
      - Introduced DevOps and continuous delivery practices
      - Modernized legacy systems using micro-services architecture leading to cost savings in millions per year
    

What's our stack? We've worked on projects that are in:

    
    
      - Mobile (Swift, Objective-C)
      - Android (Java, Kotlin)
      - Backend (Go, Node, Java, Ruby + Rails, PHP, .NET, etc)
      - Frontend (JavaScript, React, Angular, etc) 
    

[https://www.bonafero.com](https://www.bonafero.com)

Let's talk about how we can help: jonathan@bonafero.com

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres and Chef/AWS. I've done several Postgres C extensions for
performance and scalability, and recently I wrote my first for-pay Rust code:
a small network service. I'm also very comfortable in Angular, Vue, Java, and
Python. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a
good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team
member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin, World - Content Marketing / Marketer

_______________________________

Are you looking for someone to promote your Tech Startup / Product / Idea? I
love to create traction for these sorts of things. Currently I am working with
other brands to get out their name. Don't hesitate to reach out to me, someone
who is eager to work with you, rather than outsourcing it to a generic agency.
_______________________________

What I do:

\- Content Production (Blog, Product, Newsletter, Push Notifications, Social
Media)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign (e.g. Drip Campaigns), Mailing Lists)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Guidance, SEO, Conversion Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion on third-party Platforms (Social Media, Reddit,
HN, Niche Websites, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization / Assistance (Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registration, Initial
Setup)

_______________________________

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you.

Where you can find out more about me:
[https://www.iamliesa.com](https://www.iamliesa.com)

------
gee_totes
SEEKING WORK - Seattle Local or Remote

Full-stack web developer, specializing in engineering a solid User Experience.
Expert-level JavaScript, PHP, and Ruby. Confident with Go, Perl, and Python
too.

Specialties:

    
    
      - User Experience Engineering
    
      - Technical writing and documentation
    
      - Elasticsearch Tuning
    
      - RESTful API design and implementation
    
      - React SPAs
    
      - Web Scraping
    
      - Speeding up large JS applications
    
      - Cleaning up "stinky" internal applications (i.e. a home-grown time tracker)
    

Special Discounts: Are you looking for someone to help with either an Alexa
Skill or VR application? Let's talk!

Open to contract or full-time. Web presence: *
[http://www.leesome.com/](http://www.leesome.com/) *
[https://github.com/geetotes](https://github.com/geetotes) *
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/leegillentine/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/leegillentine/)

You can contact me at: lgillentine (at) gmail.com Thanks!

------
rwhitman
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles, California or Remote

Solutions and integrations consultant for web and e-commerce.

Also experienced as an engineering manager, in product/UX, and I have been a
full-stack web developer for 17 years.

I'm getting back into consulting after a year working as a technology director
for a digital agency in Los Angeles, where I managed and hired a number of
full-stack and mobile developers and provided clients with solutions for web
and e-commerce vendor integrations.

I've worked on crafting solutions for PHP, Django/Python, Shopify Plus,
Wordpress, Magento, iOS, BigCommerce, CRM / Salesforce, ERP, marketing
automation, fulfillment systems, internationalization, security, AWS, etc and
have established partner relationships with many SAAS vendors. I can also
handle coordinating platform and system migrations, e-commerce data migrations
(ex Magento to Shopify).

My LinkedIn is relatively up to date:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ronwhitman/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ronwhitman/)

You can reach out at ron+hn@rwds.co

------
cg-enterprise
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote, Worldwide | Go, Python, Rails, VueJS

Looking for a freelancer for a short term project - development of a privacy
oriented CRUD web application - further specification will be provided to
interested individuals via email. We are interested in an independent full-
stack developer, who will be able to deliver high quality and secure code in
timely fashion.

Email: contact(at)cyber-guard.co.uk

------
craigtp
SEEKING WORK - Liverpool, UK - Remote preferred, open to a small amount of
travel.

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a full-stack analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET framework, leading complex and challenging enterprise software
development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable and
efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable business
value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global microservices infrastructure supporting
millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in varying
industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same for
you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

------
argonium
SEEKING WORK - Washington, DC - Remote only

Developer, architect and writer. 20+ years of experience with Java and C (some
Python), databases, back-end / desktop systems, algorithms, etc. Interested in
performance tuning and technical writing.

I'm a native English speaker, have a BS in Computer Science, built a lot of
systems and understand modern stacks very well. I can improve the performance
of any system, whether the bottleneck is in the code (front-end or back-end),
database, network stack, cache, or elsewhere. Currently writing a book on
improving software performance.

I'm also an accomplished writer, having written one technical book (on
undocumented Microsoft file formats) and edited 4 others. I can document your
system, process, framework or anything similar.

Github: [https://github.com/argonium](https://github.com/argonium)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mfwallace/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mfwallace/)

Email: mfwallace at gmail

------
rr_
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Big Data and AWS Solutions Architect Consultant

I provide business value by solving data problems. My past work experience has
primarily consisted of architecting Big Data solutions, building out custom
data engineering projects, and undertaking custom data science analysis for
specific business needs.

Credentials:

\- Experienced Big Data professional, worked for Twitter, the Inter-American
Development Bank, and other top companies in the data space.

\- B.S. From MIT

\- AWS Certified Solutions Architect Associate

\- Top 1% Kaggle competitor

Sample of past projects I have undertaken:

\- Architected a scalable, distributed Big Data system for an early-stage
startup in the AWS cloud

\- Increased the efficiency of a Big Data pipeline by using machine learning
to automate anomaly detection

\- Greatly improved the efficiency of a startup’s analytics queries by
architecting and migrating a data warehouse solution that leveraged Amazon
Redshift

\- Enabled a company to answer oversight and compliance-related questions by
undertaking a custom Data Science analysis of access logs as part of an
auditing process.

\- Enabled a company to deliver a valuable visual analytics solution to their
clients by architecting and building out a cloud-based data architecture and
consumer-facing dashboard solution for a mid-size company.

Do you have a Big Data problem that you are hoping to solve? Let’s chat about
how I can help you leverage the value in your data.

Check out my portfolio at [http://rowanv.com](http://rowanv.com), you can
contact me at rowan [at] rowanv [dot] com. Currently open to remote
engagements.

------
rdatahn
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Big Data and AWS Solutions Architect Consultant

I provide business value by solving data problems. My past work experience has
primarily consisted of architecting Big Data solutions, building out custom
data engineering projects, and undertaking custom data science analysis for
specific business needs.

Credentials:

\- Experienced Big Data professional, worked for Twitter, the Inter-American
Development Bank, and other top companies in the data space.

\- B.S. From MIT

\- AWS Certified Solutions Architect Associate

\- Top 1% Kaggle competitor

Sample of past projects I have undertaken:

\- Architected a scalable, distributed Big Data system for an early-stage
startup in the AWS cloud

\- Increased the efficiency of a Big Data pipeline by using machine learning
to automate anomaly detection

\- Greatly improved the efficiency of a startup’s analytics queries by
architecting and migrating a data warehouse solution that leveraged Amazon
Redshift

\- Enabled a company to answer oversight and compliance-related questions by
undertaking a custom Data Science analysis of access logs as part of an
auditing process.

\- Enabled a company to deliver a valuable visual analytics solution to their
clients by architecting and building out a cloud-based data architecture and
consumer-facing dashboard solution for a mid-size company.

Do you have a Big Data problem that you are hoping to solve? Let’s chat about
how I can help you leverage the value in your data.

Check out my portfolio at [http://rowanv.com](http://rowanv.com), you can
contact me at rowan [at] rowanv [dot] com. Currently open to remote
engagements.

------
ryanwaggoner
SEEKING WORK - NYC, mostly remote preferred, but open to travel for larger
projects, major meetings, etc.

I'm a senior iOS developer with experience as a product manager and startup
founder.

Since 2010, I've built, launched, grown, and supported many dozens of complex
native iPad and iPhone apps, and worked on mobile app projects with everyone
from tiny startups to design shops to Fortune 500 companies to government
agencies.

I have deep experience with Objective-C and Swift, as well as backend
experience with LAMP (esp Laravel, WP, and others), Firebase, and Parse.

MOST importantly, I have real-world, personal experience in making sure that
money spent = business results, not just reinventing the wheel with the latest
developer-hyped obsessions (I love shiny toys too, but only when they support
the business goals).

I focus on two things these days:

1\. Long-term maintenance and support of mobile apps, both enterprise and
consumer-facing. Ensuring everything stays up-to-date with OS changes, fixing
bugs, adding new features, doing redesigns, and generally making sure that
your investment in an app pays off in the long run. Discounts for multiple
apps, agencies (who want to resell this to their clients), and non-profits. We
cover Android and hybrid apps as well.

2\. Building MVP mobile apps for startups. I help startups go from a great
idea to having a polished app in the hands of their users as fast as possible.
So if you have a broad concept and you need someone who understands the entire
product development / startup funding / business growth lifecycle and how to
get things done within those constraints, I'm an excellent fit.

I'd love the opportunity to work with you if things are a good fit!

You can reach me at ryan@mobileCTO.io or text me at 650-646-3914

------
david927
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | San Francisco Bay Area, CA but mainly seeking Remote
on a European timezone, travel possible

Full-stack developer with 30 years of experience. Javascript/NodeJS and/or C#
.NET. I've worked in Finance with UBS, Credit Suisse, Wells Fargo and AXA
Winterthur, and I've worked with startups. I prefer back-end development (I
can leverage NoSQL datastores, for example) but I do front-end development as
well. I have soft skills and can work with the customer directly as well as
manage projects.

In other words, if you have an idea for a project and need someone to take
that to implementation as an MVP, I'm who you're looking for. And I'm flexible
with salary for the right project.

Github: [https://github.com/David-Broderick](https://github.com/David-
Broderick)

Contact me via Linkedin:

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidmbroderick](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidmbroderick)

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK. [https://qureshimedia.com/](https://qureshimedia.com/) Location:
NYC Since 2009.

Remote : Yes. USA ONLY. NYC preferred.

Design. Web. Mobile. Prototype. Animation. We Deliver Sketch files (preferred)

Front End: We deliver HTML/CSS/JS. (Hand Crafted)

Landing pages

Content Strategy. Copywriting.

Web Sites

Mobiel app DESIGN.

Our bread and butter is your business idea validation. If you have a business
idea and want to validate or test the market demand before building a MVP
nobody wants, we can help. We write copy / build a professional landing page /
Website, start testing and or build a prototype users can test. The single
necessary and sufficient condition for a business, says MIT’s Bill Aulet, is a
paying customer. We help you with charging customers money from the jump. Your
app is not your business. You need a business before you need an app / site.

Rate: $100/hr.- $150/hr

Working on this right now:

[http://brigadeapp.com/](http://brigadeapp.com/)

More work examples available with references.

contact(at)qureshimedia.com (mention HN)

------
Cyberdog
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

Hello! I'm primarily a back-end web developer with over ten years of
professional experience (and a good deal of amateur experience before that).
I've written a Drupal module in use on almost 76,000 sites as of last check.
I've also done a good deal of front-end web development, so I could probably
fairly call myself a full-stack web developer, but I generally prefer working
on the back end.

I'm seeking remote freelance/contract work. I am US-based (Mountain time zone,
currently). My rates are reasonable given my experience level and I offer
discounts for payments in cryptocurrency form.

Back-end techs: PHP, Drupal 5 through Drupal 8, WordPress, MySQL, SQLite,
Swift, Kitura, server administration in Linux and FreeBSD

Front-end techs: Vanilla JavaScript, jQuery, CSS, HTML5

You can find more information as well as links to my résumé and my GitHub,
LinkedIn, Drupal.org, and AngelList profiles at
[https://albright.pro](https://albright.pro)

Thanks for your consideration!

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK

Location: Europe, but moving to the US in summer || Remote

Email: hey@workwithgosha.com

I’ve been doing a lot of mobile and front-end work past couple of years, but I
know my way around back-ends, architecture, deployment.

Most of my experience comes from consulting. You can see my some of past works
& references here [http://goshakkk.name/works/](http://goshakkk.name/works/)

I also keep a blog about React Native & React
([http://goshakkk.name](http://goshakkk.name)) and have self-published a book
about forms in React ([http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-
react/](http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-react/)). A bunch
of buzzwords because apparently everyone needs them: React Native, React,
JavaScript, Flow, Redux, Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, Haskell, type systems.

Note: my handle has _nothing_ to do with the kkk.

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Rust, Elixir; Languages
(secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, SQL, JavaScript;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

I'm looking more for long-term partnership rather than hire, get done and
forget thing.

My 2 latest projects are a) [https://NullUrl.xyz](https://NullUrl.xyz) and b)
internet shop which is online already but not fully functional yet. I built
these from scratch.

Thanks && Cheers.

------
mgmt_consultant
SEEKING WORK - Remote freelancer (UTC-5) bouncing between Chicago and Colombia

Management consultant with very strong technical knowledge.

I can build/fix/update your financial models, write business plans, analyze
product profitability, discuss go to market plans, and otherwise be your
general "business person".

I have a very strong technical background (written >100K lines of JS, Python,
Lisp and C), and am a systems engineer by training, so I'll be able to
understand your technical domain.

I spent three years working at Bain & Co. and have consulted for Fortune 500s,
PE portfolio companies and small business.

Github: [https://github.com/felipeochoa/rjsx-
mode/](https://github.com/felipeochoa/rjsx-mode/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/felipeochoa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/felipeochoa/)

Email: local part = felipe; domain = fov.space

------
hostedmetrics
SEEKING WORK - remote (United States based)

Have you gotten your company past the first stage or two to where it's
profitable? Have you been thinking about starting to collect data and
optimize? Then let's discuss!

I will instrument your software to produce the necessary metrics and data
points, store them, analyze them, view them on dashboards, and best of all:
optimize and grow! Both now and down the road.

Another common scenario I can help you with: have you created a monster Excel
spreadsheet fed by your database? I can replace it with dashboards that show
the same information in a much more useful format so that you won't have to
squint at that spreadsheet anymore!

Remote only. Not willing to relocate, but open to a small amount of travel.

info [ @ ] [ please copy and paste my username ] .com

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, ETL, data visualization, reporting, time series, Django,
InfluxDB, Graphite, Grafana, Segment.

------
ccajas
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago, IL or remote

Web developer/game developer and also into data visualization. My interests
revolve around data visualization, games and simulation work. I have 10 years
total experience, 3 years remote. I'm handy at helping out with challenges
related to performance or improving the visual experience of your application.

Software experience includes JavaScript, PHP, MySQL, MongoDB, React, Vue.js,
A-Frame, Three.js, WebGL, HLSL, C#, XNA, MonoGame, and Unity.

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/chriscajas](https://linkedin.com/in/chriscajas)

Github: [https://github.com/ccajas](https://github.com/ccajas)

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1syietklc2rxw8/ccajas-resume-
soft...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1syietklc2rxw8/ccajas-resume-software-
dev-2018-ln.pdf?dl=0)

------
samaras
SEEKING WORK | Software Developer | South Africa, Mozambique and remote

Skills: PHP, Python, Java, Erlang, Android

Github: [https://github.com/samaras](https://github.com/samaras) Websites:
[http://www.obrerosoft.com](http://www.obrerosoft.com) Email: skomfi@gmail.com

LinkedIn Profile: [http://za.linkedin.com/pub/samuel-
komfi/24/7ab/a0a](http://za.linkedin.com/pub/samuel-komfi/24/7ab/a0a)

Experienced Software Developer looking for a contract job or any freelance
work. I have over 5 years experience in PHP, Python and NodeJs Development. My
other language or platforms include Java, Scala, Akka & Play Framework, C#(WPF
only), Erlang, Ejabberd, MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQlite, OrientDB, Yii, Joomla,
web2py, ExpressJS, Django, Laravel 5.1+ & CodeIgniter.

------
rsmithio
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Nottingham, UK

Hi I'm Robin, I am a true full-stack web developer with over 7 years
experience, working at every level of modern web application stacks: frontend,
backend, database, server, deployment. I am best used as a flexible, adaptable
developer who can quickly get up to speed on new stacks and codebases. I love
working remotely.

I take care over what I do, writing good quality code backed up with automated
tests, and documentation where relevant. I am an excellent communicator, I
build my own apps in my spare time and also maintain a regular blog:
[https://rsmith.io/blog](https://rsmith.io/blog).

Technologies: React, Angular 1.x, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Python 2 & 3,
Ruby, Typescript, HTML/CSS/SASS, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, Heroku

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

------
nybblesio
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | ASSEMBLY, C, C++

I have over 30 years of software development experience across a wide range of
problem domains, hardware platforms, and implementation stacks.

My primary focus is assembly language (ARM, x86_64, PIC, Atmel, STM32, and
other processors), C, and C++; however, I have experience with practically
every modern development stack, e.g. Java, C#, Python, Ruby, Clojure, PHP,
JavaScript, TypeScript, etc.

I've written compilers (JIT and AOT), interpreters, emulators, control
systems, games, and a wide variety of business systems. I have experience with
legacy platforms such as AS/400, IBM Mainframes, and HP Non-Stop.

If you'd like to get a feel for who I am, you can see archived videos of my
daily Twitch programming stream:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaV77OIv89qfsnncY5J2zvg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaV77OIv89qfsnncY5J2zvg)

Email: jeff@nybbles.io

------
benswitzer8
SEEKING WORK - Remote [Part Time, Contract, Full Time]

Location: Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Tech: ColdFusion, C# (ASP.NET, MVC, Entity Framework, Moq),

\- JavaScript (AngularJS 1.x, Jasmine), Jade, Bootstrap 3,

\- T-SQL, PHP, mySQL, C++, Java (Android)

Learning: NodeJS and Mongodb

Email: bswitzer8@gmail.com

\------------

I am currently a remote ColdFusion / C# Asp.NET + AngularJs web developer with
5 years experience.

What do I do at my work? I am currently expanding our single account login
system for our job boards to

have multiple users, so that each company wont share a single login anymore,
they will instead have their

own individual ones (This is in ColdFusion).

\------------

Github: [https://github.com/bswitzer8](https://github.com/bswitzer8)

Hackerrank:
[https://www.hackerrank.com/bswitzer8?hr_r=1](https://www.hackerrank.com/bswitzer8?hr_r=1)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-
switzer-608900ba](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-switzer-608900ba)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
hyder_m29
SEEKING WORK | Senior Full-Stack Javascript Developer | Remote

\-------

Highlights:

\-------

\- 12+ years of experience building complex web applications.

\- Architects high scalability, performant and future-proof application
infrastructures.

\- Writes consistent, clean and maintainable code with enforced formatting and
detailed documentation.

\- Able to dive in and debug issues relating to unfamiliar programming
languages or technologies (last unfamiliar debugging sessions include Consul,
SMTP and Scala)

\-------

Skills:

\-------

\- Javascript (ES6, Async/Await)

\- ReactJS (Redux, Next)

\- VueJS (Vuex, Nuxt)

\- NodeJS (Express, Koa, Restify, Socket.io, WS)

\- Python (Flask, Scrapy)

\- PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, RethinkDB, Cassandra, Redis

\- Docker, Vagrant, Kubernetes, AWS (EC2, S3, SQS, SES, Cloudfront, Route53)

\- Git, Webpack, Jenkins, Bash, Linux

\-------

Recent Project Examples:

\-------

\- Real-time management portal for monitoring and administering a container
framework.

\- Large-scale crawler to detect and diff changes deep within websites.

\- Cryptocurrency trading bot and arbitrage monitoring tool.

\-------

Location: Pakistan

Github: [http://github.com/HardlyMirage/](http://github.com/HardlyMirage/)

StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/157837/hydera](https://stackoverflow.com/users/157837/hydera)

Email: hyderalamgir(at)gmail(dot)com

------
xando
SEEKING WORK | Software Developer | Poland Kraków remote/travel possible

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask, Celery), Lua, JavaScript (React + MobX)

Email: in HN profile.

I'm a full-stack developer. I build things from the scratch to actually
working. Sometimes I get those things to the front page of HN.

I'm a creator of [http://whoishiring.io](http://whoishiring.io),
[https://isdrop.com](https://isdrop.com), I used to work Google Art Project
and HippyVM (RPython based PHP interpreter) while I write code I'm very
oriented on a product side of things. I feel pretty comfortable with Python
(Django, Flask, Celery) Javascript (React), Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL. Full CV
available on o email.

And if you are looking to build a search feature on the map or scrape tones of
data from the Internet I'm probably the guy.

------
nikhildaga
Seeking Work | Earth | Remote only

Senior Software Architect. Full Stack Web and Mobile App Developer.

Helped startups from 5 different continents around the world create the best
product and team in the shortest time, using the best technologies and at the
most reasonable price.

Worked 10,000 hours to become the JavaScript expert with React, React Native,
Relay, GraphQL, Node as the preferred technology stack.

Founded Phodphad! which was awarded the best student startup in India and was
selected among the top 100 social innovation ideas in the world. Was the
finalist for NASSCOM Social Innovation Honours award, amongst the top 3
students in India.

Studied From the Best Private Engineering Institute in India and secured
100/100 in Maths and Physics in 12th Grade Have a 5 star rating on Codementor
and 100% job success rate on Upwork. Selected as CodementorX and Upwork Pro
Developer.

Comfortable with working full-time in any timezone.

Profiles:

Github: [https://github.com/nikhildaga](https://github.com/nikhildaga)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikhilgdaga/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikhilgdaga/)

Codementor:
[https://www.codementor.io/ideatostartup](https://www.codementor.io/ideatostartup)

Upwork:
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~019570e4329ef852e9](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~019570e4329ef852e9)

Website: [https://ideatostartup.org/](https://ideatostartup.org/)

Looks good? Let's discuss over chat.

Thank you,

Nikhil

nikhil@ideatostartup.org

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, Vue, Angular,
jQuery, D3), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and optimisations.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Recent example project: [https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
joesims
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco area (on-site, remote possible) | Ruby and
backend

Hi, I’m Joe. I work with startups and growing companies to help software
development teams solve their backend challenges by bringing technical and
organizational expertise.

Teams turn to me when they need help

    
    
      – providing guidance and mentorship to developers
      – delivering features faster and with fewer issues
      – getting out from under technical debt
      – completing critical projects
      – scaling the product, process, and team
    

I bring experience in building, changing, and operating large scale Ruby/Rails
applications and related systems.

See what people say about working with me at
[https://firebreaklabs.com](https://firebreaklabs.com)

joe@firebreaklabs.com | [https://firebreaklabs.com](https://firebreaklabs.com)

------
acconrad
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA (Remote OK)

Full stack UI developer & UX consultant specializing in marketplace businesses
and the healthcare & fintech industries.

I've been in the industry for 10 years and have a wealth of references and
case studies.

For my personal resume and full-time work experience:
[https://conradadam.com](https://conradadam.com)

For my consulting practice, case studies, products and services listings:
[https://anonconsulting.com](https://anonconsulting.com)

For more references and recommendations:
[https://LinkedIn.com/in/acconrad](https://LinkedIn.com/in/acconrad)

And for an extended portfolio of development work, head to:
[https://GitHub.com/acconrad](https://GitHub.com/acconrad)

------
superdanny
SEEKING FREELANCERS | UI/UX/Visual Designer |
[https://www.superteam.io](https://www.superteam.io) Location: Remote Only,
United States SUPERTEAM is the on-demand team creation platform for
specialized freelancers; Our Mission: to provide consistent end-to-end
projects to your teams of specialists. (Currently we are limiting hiring to
freelancers located in the U.S)

You Are: Willing to work in fast paced environment. You can creatively multi-
task through numerous projects. Your compensation is on a per-project basis
and pay increases with your system skill level and quality of completion
rating.

Designer: 3~5 years of experience creative designing for web and mobile app.

If you’re interested please apply at
[https://www.superteam.io](https://www.superteam.io)

------
dexter1410
SEEKING WORK | SF | Remote | Freelance | Full-time | Traveling a plus :)

What's cookin fellow hackers! I'm currently a Software Security Dev working in
SF for the biggest Tech company...But its getting somewhat boring.I'm super
interested in becoming a Freelancer and starting something of my own; work in
an agile environment.

\- I'm specifically interested in working on projects in the blockchain space.
I've also got a side project([http://bit.ly/2reAI4H](http://bit.ly/2reAI4H))
which is a crypto currency research platform. More things coming..

\- Incase you don't want to be tracked click
here:([https://eveningstar.io](https://eveningstar.io))

\- Tech stack:

\- JAVA

\- Solidity

\- Web3.js

\- Truffle

\- C

\- Python

\- Node.js

\- PHP

\- MongoDB, MySQL, OracleDB and Cassandra(yea I know the pain).

To get in touch please use this link:
[http://bit.ly/2KqkjmC](http://bit.ly/2KqkjmC)

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (React, Vue, Node),
MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We’ve worked with companies like ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote Skills:

– iOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality ARKit Development

– Growth

– Mobile Blockchain Apps Built on Ethereum (in-progress)

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured worldwide by Apple. I've built social, gaming, messaging, lending,
consumer, and location-based products.

I also excel at growth. I've led marketing teams and grown products at
sustained double-digit month-over-month rates.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit, iMessage extensions, Firebase, AWS, Sketch,
Heroku, HTML5, CSS3, SQL, Wireframing, UX, Infura, and Solidity.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
DanFeldman
SEEKING FREELANCE | San Francisco | In person preferred, remote accepted

Starsky Robotics is a self driving trucking company looking for a contractor
experienced in real time video streaming. Our goal is to achieve low-latency
peer to peer video streaming over a network connection with variable
bandwidth, variable latency, and variable packet loss.

Starsky self driving trucks run autonomously on the highway and are
teleoperated for the first and last mile. We currently have a stable, working
version of teleoperation but are looking to improve the video quality and
reliability.

We use C++ and Python internally, but we are language-agnostic for this
project. This project's deliverable could be an integration with an enterprise
solution or a custom built streaming pipeline using open source frameworks.

Email kartik@starskyrobotics.com

------
moducode
SEEKING WORK | Native Android Developer (Java & Kotlin) | Sweden or Remote

Email: justin@moducode.com

Github: [https://github.com/jtrollkarl](https://github.com/jtrollkarl)

Website: [https://moducode.com](https://moducode.com)

Hi there!

I am a developer fully specialized in Android and have been developing for
about 4 years. I've recently begun to learn Kotlin and will use it exclusively
moving forward, though I am not opposed to working with Java if necessary. I
am big on best practices and following TDD. When developing my own apps, I use
the following libraries/technologies:

* RxJava2/RxKotlin * MVP Architecture * Dagger2 * Retrofit * Testing (Junit, Robolectric, Mockito/MockK)

Feel free to contact me by e-mail if you're interested in working together.

Thanks!

------
LucianoReul
SEEKING WORK - Campina Grande - PB, Brazil / REMOTE I'm a game developer on
the Unity platform with 3 years of experience. In my career, I have worked
with Google Firebase integrated to the unit for user database (Unstructured
Query Language) and I have experience with system chat and system questions
using the C # program language. I have moderate experience with developing
games on the Construct, Unreal, modeling and 3D animation platform using the
Blender and 2D animation in Spriter. But I can develop whatever you want. \-
Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil \- Remote: Yes \- Willing to relocate:
Yes \- Technologies: Unity3D, Unreal, C#, Python, Java, javaScript, HTML5,
CSS, Blender, Spriter and more. \- Email: lucianoreul@gmail.com

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Nevada - Remote OK

US & EU Citizen. Travel Possible. Open to relocation for short term projects.

Experienced software developer/manager with an extensive history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.cloud']
      * Javascript  ['node','react','react-native'];
      * Go {'appengine', 'aws'}
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent pedestal)
    

I've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. Provided services such include feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Getaround, Codecademy, Factset,
drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.

------
dpmehta02
SEEKING WORK | Back-end Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

Experience: 5+ years working with startups as a Senior Platform Engineer
(OpenGov) and as a freelancer (building APIs, data pipelines, full-stack MVPs
and Machine Learning systems).

Skills: APIs, data modeling, data pipelines, Natural Language Processing, OOP

Languages: Ruby/Rails, Python

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/devmehta](https://www.linkedin.com/in/devmehta)

Github: [https://github.com/dpmehta02](https://github.com/dpmehta02)

Here's a short essay I recently wrote about eating healthy:
[http://dpmehta.com/eating-trick.html](http://dpmehta.com/eating-trick.html)

Contact: dpmehta02[at]gmail[dot]com

------
BtdTom
SEEKING WORK -- Joliet, IL -- remote/freelance

I have 16 years of experience building trading related systems for both
domestic and international financial markets. I also have created custom back-
end frameworks used by various government agencies. While most of my
experience has been directed towards building low-latency, reliable, and
accurate back-end systems, I have also been getting into Android development
as well.

I'm comfortable working with existing systems or helping to design and develop
new ones.

If you think I can be of value to your business, I would love to have a
conversation and discuss further.

Languages: Java, Kotlin, C, Bash, HTML, CSS, SQL

Website: [http://www.bluetowerdigital.com](http://www.bluetowerdigital.com)

Email: tszum[at]bluetowerdigital.com

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US-based

Remote: Yes (have worked exclusively remotely for past 6 years)

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK | Singapore or Remote

Location: Singapore | New York | San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

Mobile: Swift (iOS), Java (Android), Unity3D (Games), React Native (Hybrid)

Web: NodeJS, ReactJS, Redux, Ruby, MEAN Stack, Laravel, PHP, Angular 2, Vue,
Javascript

DevOps: AWS, Heroku, Google Cloud Engine

Resume: [http://mobilefirsthq.com](http://mobilefirsthq.com)

Github: [http://github.com/mobilefirstinc](http://github.com/mobilefirstinc)

Email: amy@mobilefirsthq.com

Past Work:

Working with Lending Institution FinTech in USA

Working with Combat Sports platform for their iOS, Android & ReactJS Web App

Working with NFL & NHL teams Coaching Applications to improve Players
Performance (Featured in NYT & WSJ)

Sales & Lead Management Apps of the largest Automobile brand (Volkswagen Korea
& Malaysia Sales Rep Apps)

------
jsleeuw
SEEKING WORK

Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React + MobX|Redux, D3), Node, Python, Ruby,
GraphQL, Docker, AWS (ECS, Aurora, Lambda)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/jsleeuw](https://linkedin.com/in/jsleeuw)

Email: jsleeuw at gmail.com

I'm a full-stack developer with 20+ years experience building web and mobile
applications. For the last two years I've helped a market data firm develop a
suite of web applications for option portfolio managers and helped design and
build an AWS infrastructure that allows containerized applications to run at
scale. Whether it's prototyping, MVP development, contributing to existing
codebases, or help with DevOps practices, I'd love to hear from you.

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Lead Web
Developer.

Skills:

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Crypto/Blockchain - mostly the theoretical parts (understanding of different Proof of Stake algorithms, Solidity contracts) - Highly motivated to work with this.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean, elegant,
maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient), Kotlin (getting there)

Other Skills: Git, Docker, Akka Streams, HBase, Zookeeper, HDFS,
ElasticSearch, AWS (EC2/S3/EMR).

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $125/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- C, C++, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Java...

\- HTML, CSS, Javascript, JQuery

\- SQL, Postgresql, Oracle, Mysql, DWH...

\- XML, XSLT

\- Web Scrapping, Extract-Transform-Load (ETL), Fulltext search (SOLR)...

\- Nginx, IP Networking, Distributed systems...and more

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Language: English, German

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com or [https://dob.sk/hire-
me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/)

I'm a Linux/Unix C/C++/Perl/... Full-Stack developer (contractor/freelancer)
with over 15 years of experience in various technologies...

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer from Iceland with solid solutions to
your frustrating problems.

\---

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. Let's
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where we add your brand and details to the wireframes.
Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I got the skills to work
with your developers, or on my own, to make your product superb.

You can checkout some of my previous work at
[https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

Let's work together! Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

\---

------
groktor
SEEKING FREELANCER | iOS & Node.js | Full or part time, INTERNS too | Lisbon,
Portugal or REMOTE

We are a boutique consultancy, our main product is a white label casino/gaming
application. We support a handful of clients and are continually adding more.
We are also developing a couple of new unique products related to sports
betting. So if you have an interest in sports and gaming this could be
interesting for you. I have literally just posted a job ad here with more
details : [https://www.itjobs.pt/oferta/248071/ios-
developer](https://www.itjobs.pt/oferta/248071/ios-developer)

------
kuroshhashemi
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote or NYC AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, Semantic UI Full-
Stack OR Front-End w/ exposure to Ruby on Rails

RoadGoat - Track where you've traveled. Find the best destination to go next.
We integrate with your digital footprints (social media, wearables) to track
where you've been, visualize your travels, gamify them, and match you with
places to go next.

We're looking for someone to join and grow with the team at least part-time
for now. We want to do some awesome improvements to the front-end + help out
on back-end if time allows. As we are early-stage, probably can only afford
outside US. Email: kurosh@roadgoat.com

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Northern Virginia / Washington, D.C.

========================================

I'm a former VP of Product and Engineering with over 10 years of experience
building web apps with Ruby on Rails. I work on everything from startup MVPs
to internal tools and refactoring legacy applications.

Services:

\- Backend: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, API development

\- Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, JavaScript, Bootstrap

\- Product: Wireframes / mockups

Talk to me about your ideas!

========================================

Email: tony@29fx.com

Website: [http://29fx.com](http://29fx.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK Remote (I'm based in Baltimore. No availability until August but
I'm posting this anyway because it helps to plan in advance.)

I help B2B software companies exceed their growth goals. Whether it’s helping
AT&T bring new IoT solutions to market, turning Domino Data Lab into a market
leader for data science platforms, or accelerating the growth and revenue for
Clubhouse, Crew, Etleap, FoundationDB, Gravitational, Inkling, Netlify,
Scalyr, Singular, and other B2B software companies.

More info at [https://www.gkogan.co](https://www.gkogan.co) or send me an
email (greg[at]gkogan.co).

------
clay_the_ripper
SEEKING FREELANCER | SF or remote | marketing

Authentic Audience is a full funnel marketing and branding agency. We focus on
the health/wellness industry, and serve those who represent the best in self
love, self care and self expression.

We are looking for a freelancer that can help launch and optimize full funnel
Facebook ad campaigns. Bonus points for design chops, landing page design (we
use unbounce and leadpages) email marketing and copywriting. We focus on
bespoke campaigns that provide value, and creative is at the heart of what
makes us successful. Please include some work/project samples.

www.authenticaudience.co

hello@authenticaudience.co

------
enoch232
SEEKING WORK - SF, CA / Remote

I am a full-stack and I'm proficient in building mobile apps using React-
Native. I'm doing a lot of VueJS/Vuex and React/Redux work at the moment. I
work with Rails mostly in the backend, but I can also do NodeJS. I am very
comfortable with CircleCI, Dockers, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL, Redis. I'm
available for up to 60 hours a week.

I consulted for large companies like Sophos, and First Solar;

My Github: [https://github.com/enoch232](https://github.com/enoch232)

Please contact me at enoch[at]sellawayapp.com for a resume/phone #

Thanks!

------
chad_strategic
SEEKING WORK -- Denver, Co -- remote/freelance

 _Looking for work in Stock, Options, CryptoCurrency trading._

Technologies: Trading API, Stocks, Options, Crypto Currencies, Trading,
Python, PHP, MySql, MongoDB, Finance

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=algo_f](http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=algo_f)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Algorithms / Strategies

-Volatility Algorithm, deploy across $150 million portfolio

-Options Implied Volatility Arbitrage strategies

-Stock & Equity Algorithms, Current tracking over 500 stocks.

-Smaller Bitcoin / Cryto currencies algorithms

Software & API:

-TD Ameritrade, Interactive Brokers, Etrade, Ally

-Scraping techniques

------
mdc2161
SEEKING WORK | NYC or REMOTE | FULL-STACK, REACT NATIVE

My preferred stack is Typescript, React Native, Node Koa, and PostgreSQL, but
I'm productive in a number of other technologies.

I've spent the last few years building React Native apps, both as a freelancer
and as a senior developer at a venture-backed startup.

Before that, I had a range of experiences including working for McKinsey
Digital and founding a startup (500 Startups Batch 13).

Here's a work sample from one of my side projects:
[http://emersonjournal.com/](http://emersonjournal.com/)

Email matt@mattcasey.nyc

------
jcboon
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Boston/NYC

Location: Boston

Tech:Linux,MySQL,Saltstack,AWS,Kubernetes,NGNIX,Apache,KVM

Compliance: PCI DSS, FERPA, GDPR

I'm well-rounded sysadmin of ten years looking to take on projects or provide
monthly support for companies that want to bring a systems focused person to
the team but don't want a full-time team member.

\--------

Resume:
[http://joshboon.com/JBoonResume.docx](http://joshboon.com/JBoonResume.docx)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshboon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshboon/)

------
svenlen
SEEKING WORK – Remote OK

Skills: Digital product designer (UI/UX)

I'm Sven, a freelance UI/UX designer based in Brussels, Belgium. I primarily
work with early-stage start-ups in the US. I've assisted Techstars companies
with their initial product designs, as well as support design teams while
building their products.

My background is in product management, hence I typically focus on the
business value of design.

I've worked both on websites, web apps and mobile apps.

Portfolio: [http://umber.dribbble.com](http://umber.dribbble.com) Contact
email : sven [at] umber.me

Thanks!

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Westchester, NY Area

I can prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain an
existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite. I can work solo or
in teams with equal ease. I'm a full stack programmer primarily using C#
(standard or .net core) for backend work on linux VMs and Azure appservice.
Front end work is mostly jquery/bootstrap with some Vue experimenting of late.

Portfolio - [https://wetzdev.com/](https://wetzdev.com/)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
cameronc56
SEEKING WORK | Seattle or Remote | SDET/Test Automation, Release Management,
QA Engineering

I have 5+ years of SDET experience writing dockerized, comprehensive test
automation in all facets of testing, tied into CI/CD that teams can rely on to
verify new features, drive development, and ensure smooth releases.

I am currently the SDET Lead and Release Manager at a 9-5 PST/PDT gig, but I
am seeking hours after work or weekends.

Website: [https://cameronc56.github.io/](https://cameronc56.github.io/)

Email: cameronc56@ymail.com

------
decadentcactus
SEEKING WORK - Remote, in Perth atm

Looking for some short term/in-out contract work for at least the next couple
of months. I can help take down some old tickets or implement new features on
a wide range of projects. Personal ones, small business, saas etc.

Primarily work with Python/Django, have dealt with frontend (angular 1 and a
bit of angular 4 now, vue), bits of Node, d3, devops, SQL.

Github/resume:
[http://github.com/paimoe/paimoe](http://github.com/paimoe/paimoe)

Email: hn @ [github username].com

------
dmichulke
SEEKING WORK | Luxembourg (Europe) or Remote

Experienced consultant with strong background in AI / Machine Learning / Data
Science.

Blog: [https://dmichulke.github.io](https://dmichulke.github.io) (just
started)

CV: [https://github.com/dmichulke/cv](https://github.com/dmichulke/cv)

Cryptocurrency Portfolio tracker:
[https://www.cryptoport.net/](https://www.cryptoport.net/)

Preferred Tools: Clojure, Python, postgres, Java

------
eob
SEEKING FREELANCER FOR HIRE | SF or Remote | React

Instabase is a fast-growing company that builds a platform for data
processing. We have a growing set of backend capabilities and would like help
building front-end interfaces for these capabilities.

If you are a React developer who wants to get involved in the machine learning
and data science space from the UI/UX perspective, this is a fantastic
opportunity.

We have a strong preference for contract-to-hire in the SF or NYC region, but
are willing to consider pure contracting for the right person.

Contact: ted@instabase.com

------
tpae
SEEKING FREELANCERS | Remote or SF Bay Area

SUPERTEAM, Inc. is looking for several freelancers to work on steady stream of
projects. We also accept moonlighters, if you are looking for extra cash or
looking to work on interesting projects, feel free to reach out!

Hiring UI/UX Designers - Send us your portfolio, availability, and hourly
rate.

Hiring Frontend Engineers - We're looking for React and React Native engineers
to work on web and mobile projects.

About us: [https://www.superteam.io](https://www.superteam.io)

Email: tpae@superteam.io

------
msrpotus
SEEKING WORK - NYC OR REMOTE - PRODUCT MANAGEMENT/DIGITAL MARKETING

Need help getting and keeping users? I'm a product manager and growth marketer
(content marketing, Facebook ads, Google ads, email marketing, SEO, social
media, etc.) used to working with fast-moving teams just starting to work on
user acquisition, onboarding, and retention.

Based in Brooklyn but happy to work elsewhere in New York City or remote on
product management, project management, growth marketing, digital marketing,
and other similar issues.

Email: my username @gmail.com

------
kishanmehta90
SEEKING WORK | Software Developer | India, Remote/visa sponsorship/travel
possible

Skills: Python, Javascript.

Github: [https://github.com/kishan3](https://github.com/kishan3)

I have more than four years of experience. I have mostly worked with API
creation using Django-Rest-Framework. I am also working on a project which is
based on the flask. Apart from that, I am well worsed in front-end
technologies like JS, HTML, CSS plus databases like MongoDB, PostgreSQL,
MySQL.

Email: kishanmehta3[at]gmail.com

------
conorh
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote ok (we are in Maine & Tampa, FL)

We're looking someone to work with Squaremill
[http://squaremill.com](http://squaremill.com) as a Ruby on Rails freelancer.
We're looking for someone that can commit to a six month contract at approx 20
hours a week and that has the following skills:

\- Ruby on Rails

\- JS (React, plain JS)

\- Sysadmin (configuring linux boxes, working knowledge of AWS etc.)

Please send your rates, resume, github if you have it and any examples of work
you'd like us to see.

------
Nilef
SEEKING FREELANCER, Scotland, UK, Remote Okay

I'm a serial entrepreneur and Digital Consultant looking for some help in my
current venture.

I'm looking for someone versed in Computer Vision to help me extend my Object
Detection and Tracking code in the automobiles space (Don't worry its not
self-driving).

Fairly common stack at the minute: Python, NumPy, OpenCV doing much of the
tracking work, Caffe doing much of the object detection. The key challenge? I
need to get real-time results on a Raspberry Pi!

Email is nile d0t frater at gmail d0t com

------
ssharp
SEEKING FREELANCER, Cleveland, OH, Remote OK

We are looking for a developer with experience building web applications with
Wordpress. This is much less of a frontend/theming project and is more about
customizing and adding functionality to Wordpress to improve our customer
experience and make our backoffice more efficient. We need someone who has
experience building and extending plugins and experience building on top of
WooCommerce and WooCommerce Subscriptions is preferred.

Email: scott.sharp <at> sprinly.com

------
hamzahrmalik
SEEKING WORK - Remote freelancer based in UK

\- Native and hyrbdid Android and iOS apps \- Websites \- Web apps \- Backend,
payment integration, login systems etc \- Website, portfolio, testimonials at
[https://www.hamzahrmalik.com](https://www.hamzahrmalik.com)

\- Email: hire@hamzahrmalik.com

Rate is usually a fixed fee negotiated beforehand. I will set up a call,
discuss your project requirements we will draw up a specification and price
it. This way you know exactly what it will cost beforehand.

Thanks, Hamzah

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 9 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

Feel free to email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
crystalPalace
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Development | Remote

Skills: Android, node.js(Express), Haskell(Yesod), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS,
Bootstrap, Javascript, HTML5, CSS3, jQuery, Elm, Purescript(Pux)

Website: whiteboarddynamics.co

Email: contact@whiteboarddynamics.co

We are a 2 man team with 5+ years of experience in software development,
system administration, and information security. Our specialties include
Android, functional programming, and full stack development. From MVPs to
existing codebases we are ready to help you succeed.

------
saltydogdev
SEEKING WORK :: REMOTE :: Portland, Oregon :: Full Stack Mobile Development

25+ years experience, 7 years mobile development. Android/iOS/Xamarin/Cordova.
Serverless, AWS Lambda, Azure Functions.

saltydogtechnology.com/blog
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/)
curtis@saltydogtechnology.com

------
kalehrishi
SEEKING WORK | Agency specialized in building and growing products | San
Francisco and Pune, India

We can help you with:

\- Rapid prototype development

\- Iterate product to grow

\- Build SAAS with all necessary features to serve users and grow the product

Skills: iOS/Android, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS, Bootstrap, React, PHP,
Crawling at scale, Browser Extensions, Stripe, SAAS

contact: hello@vshsolutions.com

website: [http://www.vshsolutions.com/](http://www.vshsolutions.com/)

------
sosedoff
SEEKING WORK | Chicago or Remote | Go / Rails

We can help your team or business with:

\- Rapid application prototyping, bring your idea to the market faster.

\- API and real-time systems development.

\- Legacy applications upgrade and support.

\- DevOps (CI/Docker/Ansible/AWS/etc).

Site: [https://hashstack.co](https://hashstack.co)

Github: [https://github.com/sosedoff](https://github.com/sosedoff)

Contact: dan@hashstack.co

------
colinbartlett
SEEKING WORK | NYC or Remote | 12 years of Ruby/Rails experience

I have been building Rails applications full time for over 12 years. If you
have a Rails application that needs help, let's chat. I'm comfortable with the
entire stack but my deep Ruby experience is usually the most valuable. My full
resume and contact info:

[https://colinabartlett.com](https://colinabartlett.com)

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
reggiepret
SEEKING WORK - BOS, MA/REMOTE I am a freshly graduated, inexperienced data
analyst with a more solid process/chemical engineering background. I have
completed the Udacity Data Analyst nanodegree and I am working through the
Stanford Coursera machine learning course (Andrew Ng). I can help out with
analysis remotely and I am looking for experience. Look forward to hearing
from you!

------
akshay_moorthy
SEEKING WORK | Freelance Android Developer | Remote, Worldwide

Email: m.akshay9@gmail.com

Portfolio: [https://akshaymoorthy.com](https://akshaymoorthy.com)

Hi,

A Freelance Android Developer from Chennai, India with a passion to develop
Android applications having challenging features & design concepts. I have
built quality, intuitive & appealing mobile application in my 2+ years of
industry experience.

Thanks

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Mobile, Web & Backend

Location: International with clients in US, Europe, ME and Asia. HQ in
Barcelona. Remote: YES

Remote: remote-only

Technologies: Mobile (iOS, Android), Web, Backend (Go, PHP, Node.js), Design

Résumé/CV: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

Email: stefan@mobilejazz.com

We’ve worked with various folks from HN over the past 9 years with very
satisfying outcomes for everyone :-)

------
iKenshu
SEEKING WORK | Remote, Venezuela

Portfolio: [http://kevinmorales.com.ve/](http://kevinmorales.com.ve/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ikenshu](https://github.com/ikenshu)

Resume: [https://goo.gl/iivC2Y](https://goo.gl/iivC2Y)

Email: kenshumorales@gmail.com

Python, Django, HTML, CSS, Javascript

------
DavidVII
SEEKING WORK | Glendale, CA | Remote | Elixir, Ruby, JS, GraphQL

Hi HN, I am a software developer with over nine years experience. Lately, I
have been working a lot with Elixir, GraphQL, and Vue.js.

Info:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidbecerra/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidbecerra/)

Contact: DavidBecerra84[at]gmail.com

------
grapadura
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: OK

Proficient In: Ruby, React, React Native

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianwal/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianwal/)

With 10 years experience working at companies like Twitter and Crunchbase,
I'll get your web and mobile projects from idea to fully shipped.

You can get in touch at brianwallerstein@gmail.com

------
whitefang
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I'm good with web development and my languages of choice are Ruby, JavaScript
and Python. Many of my projects are Rails, Vue and React based.

Link to my portfolio showing some of my work: [http://ankit-
singhaniya.netlify.com](http://ankit-singhaniya.netlify.com)

I love to create quality software and work in flexible teams. :)

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere around the world | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 7 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
ib4s
SEEKING WORK - Berlin/Germany, Remote

Webdeveloper, focussed on WordPress, WooCommerce and their base technologies
(PHP, JS, HTML, CSS, SQL) Building/extending websites, themes, plugins on/for
WordPress Open for projects not built with WP.

Also available for concept development and brainstorming for next steps.

contact: mail - at - gaertner-webentwicklung.de

------
reustle
SEEKING FREELANCER – Remote – Typescript / React Developer

We are a full service development agency looking to bring on an additional
Typescript developer to join the team. React/Redux experience necessary, Node
experience a plus. Flexible working hours, long term contracts available.

Please send details and rates to: shane[at]reustle[dot]co

~~~
reustle
Since I cannot edit the parent post. Individual freelancers only! No dev
agencies / dev shops.

------
dimitri-gnidash
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, SF, or Remote | Python/Javascript

Lights On Software -
[https://lightsonsoftware.com](https://lightsonsoftware.com)

We deliver rock solid, beautiful Python and Javascript code.

We can help you build new, maintain an existing application or accelerate your
existing team.

Contact: dimitri@lightsonsoftware.com

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER - NYC or Remote

MAC DEVELOPER Looking for experienced Mac (OSX) developer with experience in
desktop apps (Objective C, Swift)

WINDOWS DEVELOPER Looking for windows developer with experience in windows
development for a time tracking app. WinAPI, (C/C++) and .NET for UI (C#)

Please email: info@ghostnoteapp.com

~~~
desaiguddu
Hey Thomas, contacted you multiple times! Not receiving response from your
end.

~~~
ThomPete
That's weird. Try again and reference this post.

~~~
desaiguddu
Done!

------
news_to_me
SEEKING WORK | Seattle or Remote

Full stack Web developer with 7 years experience. I'm seeking small
business/personal website work to build my design portfolio.

Tech skills: HTML/CSS/JS, Ruby on Rails, Node, React, Python

[http://zjm.services](http://zjm.services)

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK – remote or Philadelphia

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala, Java, Meteor and
MongoDB, Datomic

we also offer NO RISK PROTOTYPING — only pay if you want it

[http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/)

------
_sdegutis
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

Full-stack / macOS / iOS developer with 10 years professional experience
making a diverse range of apps and websites.

Portfolio: [http://sdegutis.com/](http://sdegutis.com/)

Email: sbdegutis@gmail.com

Phone: 815.388.7881 - free consultation

Rate: Very competitive

------
skyriser
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance, Montreal (Canada)

iOS/macOS Developer (Objective-C, Swift) and C# Unity Game Developer.

More info at [http://chriscomeau.com/](http://chriscomeau.com/) or email
(chris.comeau[at]skyriser.com).

------
guessmyname
SEEKING WORK — Remote, Vancouver, Canada

Go (golang), Objective-C, Swift, Python, PHP, JavaScript.

More information at —
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cixtor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cixtor/)

------
gmcerveny
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote Only

Know Unity VR Development? I've got an existing project that I could use some
help on.

Reach out here: [https://www.artfulmedium.com](https://www.artfulmedium.com)

~~~
AppAgency
I did this game (Pigs in peril) using unity
[https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/pigs-in-
peril/id1229331975?m...](https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/pigs-in-
peril/id1229331975?mt=8), though didn't use VR, can help though.

------
pizzakiller85
SEEKING WORK ( Remote, "Currently based in Los Angeles")

{

    
    
       languages = [.Net, C#, PHP, Python, SQL, much more];
    
       willingToRelocate = true;
    
       contactMeAt = "danielchapko at gmail dot com";
    }

------
azamatvalitov
iOS freelancer(6 years of exp, Swift, Objective-C):
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/valitovazamat/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/valitovazamat/)

------
cosmie
SEEKING WORK | Nashville, TN, USA | Remote or local only

Email: hn@gsdanalytics.com

Who I am: A guy that's really useful to have around. If your business was a
set of gears, my specialty would be the oil fitting between everything that
reduces friction and keeps things going smoothly.

I've worked directly for CTOs, COOs, Small Business owners, and heads of
marketing. I've experienced most situations from both the business side of the
table and the technical side, and have a unique ability to bridge both
perspectives.

Functions I've worked in: supply chain, digital marketing, paid media,
business operations, process improvement, business intelligence, data
management

Industries I've worked in: CPG, Marketing/Consulting, B2B Lead Generation,
Healthcare, Ecommerce

A sample of tools I've leveraged recently: React, Vanilla Javascript, Python,
Bash (with a bit of AWK and SED thrown in), MySQL, Redshift, S3, AWS Lambda,
PHP, Google Sheets (and Google Apps Scripts), Excel (you'd be surprised how
handy it is), Google Tag Manager, Google Analytics, Segment, and Looker

What I am: A really, really technical business user. I tend to be hired into a
business role, spend disproportionate amounts of time technically supporting
my business needs, and eventually being shifted to that technical work full
time.

What I'm not: A developer. I've _done_ development work. And I've worked for
CTO's that would beg to differ, but I don't consider myself a developer. I
adapt to whatever environment I'm in, and leverage whatever toolset to
whatever is most appropriate for the situation at hand (based off of expected
volatility, required level of robustness, available long term support
capabilities, etc). In some cases that toolset includes a programming
language, in others it includes annoyingly complex (but sustainable) Excel
workbooks. This means I'm really good at fumbling around and modifying things
in a lot of languages and have gone suprisingly deep in certain areas like the
architectural limits of Redshift and how to architect workloads around them,
yet I don't know enough to pass a Fizz Buzz test in any particular language
without a few refresher on Google.

This adaptability comes in handy in a lot of scenarios. Take a look at my HN
comments or my LinkedIn for some examples:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agentry/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agentry/)

Some of my core offerings:

\- For small business owners: I can give you guidance on how to leverage your
website as a proper sales channel, and can fully execute on that guidance as
you choose.

\- For ecommerce (or devs with side projects): I can help give a critical,
marketing/conversion oriented perspective towards your work.

\- For marketing management: I can provide guidance, technical implementation,
ongoing management, and interpretation of digital analytics tools to fit your
goals. From customizing a Google Analytics implementation to designing and
executing A/B campaigns and drip email marketing programs.

\- For engineering management: I can offload those annoying ad-hoc requests
from marketing related to analytics, tagging, reporting, dashboards, SQL, etc.
They're frustrating, seemingly arbitrary, usually require multiple back and
forths as they pass through project management, and constantly disrupt your
team's sprints.

